# rained on unfinished paver job.



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... It shouldn't hurt it any,...
The extra water helps with compaction...


----------



## joaknuck (Jan 16, 2012)

i pulled my tarps and plastic i put down and i saw that some of the pavers had settled on about 1/4'' half of my job, my concern is will it all level out when i vibraplate it down or do i have to peel up the whole section and re-sand and lay again?? professional opinion needed thanks...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the pavers don't level out by themselves, chance are you did not compact the sand bed enough.

While compacting the sand bed, did you soak it a few times between Vibraplate sessions?

Usually soaking it reduces the amount of mechanical compacting needed before you lay any of the pavers.

Rain is only a problem when it is heavy enough that the sand gets moved considerably (there is erosion).


----------

